# Looking For RP Partners!



## LeoTheFox (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello there, people!

I used to have lots of furry friends before I took a break from the fandom. I thought about joing the set for the second time. Now I'm fully back. I need some friends to chat and Roleplay with.

I've been craving for RP this whole week. Plus, I'm kind of having a hard time in my life right now so I need some entertaining kind of distraction from my troubles. I'm mainly looking for long-term Roleplay (Mostly SFW but I'm totally okay with NSFW) partners and possibly a good friendship. I have couple good RP ideas.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Welp, anything to get the ball rolling with ya again. I'm up for it!


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Welp, anything to get the ball rolling with ya again. I'm up for it!


Sure! Send me your Discord through PM. ^-^


----------



## PC Master Race (May 7, 2020)

Sure, count me in. Hit me up with what ye got.
Though is telegram ok ? Kind of not a fan of discord.


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 7, 2020)

Sure, I have Telegram. Send in your username through PM. ^-^


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 7, 2020)

Are you still looking for people to RP with? If so, I'm interested yeah. Feel free to send a friend request to my discord, it's in my signature.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

I may not have Discord, but is there other ways?


----------



## AbstractReptile (May 7, 2020)

I might be interested, maybe!


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I may not have Discord, but is there other ways?


Hmmm, which IM applications do you use?


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 7, 2020)

AbstractReptile said:


> I might be interested, maybe!


Drop your Discord in my PM. We can get to know each other while you decide. ^-^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

I mainly use the forums, or the Furaffinity's note system


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 10, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> I'm interested!


Hey there! Drop me PM. =)


----------

